# Sistema de luces audio ritmicas conectadas a la PC



## DAEG56

Hola a todos!!!..
soy nueva en electronica   , y tengo que hacer un proyecto, necesito saber como puedo hacer un sistema de luces audio-ritmicas conectadas a la PC. Si tienen un tutorial o algo parecido les agradeceria mucho si me lo pueden enviar o dejar la direccion.   
GRACIAS !!!


----------



## skull

la idea es hacer un programa en el PC (filtros digitales,etc) y sacar la señal por medio de algun puerto,o simplemente la salida de audio del PC conectarlo a un audioritmico??

saludos


----------



## DAEG56

Hola skull, bueno la idea es conectar la salida de audio del PC a un audioritmico... el software para reproducir la musica tambien debemos hacerlo nosotros en visual basic, ya que es un proyecto de Ing. de Sistemas e Ing. Electronica.... pero por lo del software no hay problema.... lo que necesito es un tutorial para el audioritmico y como conectarlo a la PC.... por lo que ves yo no tengo ni idea... es que estudio Ing. de Sistemas...jeje... 
te agradeceria mucho si me puedes ayudar...


----------



## skull

hola DAEG56,mira aqui te dejo unos links de unos circuitos para lo que necesitas,por ahora vista estas paginas

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/audiorit/index.htm

http://www3.telus.net/chemelec/Projects/Color-Organ/Color-Organ.htm

http://comunidad.ciudad.com.ar/internacional/aruba/megat/amplificadorfi8.htm

cualquier duda escribe solamente,saludos


----------



## kraxyny_advance

*si no me equivoco tu necesitas esto   

Vumetro de LEDs

Plug in de Winamp
DESCARGA

Winamp
Winamp 5 . 1 
*

Definición de Vúmetro
*Instrumento para representar el nivel de la señal de audio *


----------



## crespo

kraxyny_advance

 probe el winamp con lod dll y no me funca a ti si?


----------



## kraxyny_advance

el dll se utiliza con maquinas que tienen Win XP si no te funca ese utiliza uno que se llama IO.DLL


----------

